# 0234 Hunt on monday



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone going out for the hunt? Figured i would start a thread so when we get back on monday we have a place to post some pics of those birds we get. Myself i am luck to be able to find 2 awesome places to hunt this year. Going to my uncles who is hunting farm feild and said he has seen some BIG birds with 10inch paint brushes and another spot a buddy of mine said he seen a double beard with both being around 10 inches so hopefully i can pick me up a BOOK bird this year.. GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## FreebirdII (Feb 25, 2006)

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> Anyone going out for the hunt? Figured i would start a thread so when we get back on monday we have a place to post some pics of those birds we get. Myself i am luck to be able to find 2 awesome places to hunt this year. Going to my uncles who is hunting farm feild and said he has seen some BIG birds with 10inch paint brushes and another spot a buddy of mine said he seen a double beard with both being around 10 inches so hopefully i can pick me up a BOOK bird this year.. GOOD LUCK TO ALL


You already know where I am going to hunt!  Saw some good birds lately. Gonna scout this weekend for Monday.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Buddy took a 9 1/2 inch beared beard near where you hunting but not back on that path it was up in the trailer park woods


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I will be hunting on Monday. I have been doing a little scouting after work this week and have seen some nice birds at 3 of my 4 spots to hunt. Hopefully everything works out. Good luck to everyone who hunts Monday.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Not sure if I'll be out on Monday morning, but I'll be in the Double Bull a little bit next week. Walleye....are you hunting Midland county?


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh yeah I`ll be out monday afternoon.
I`ll post my results.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey ack, sure am and i gave freebird one of my old spots. Why whats up? or just wondering?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep hunting 234, but due to work wont be able to get out until Saturday, but land holds alot of birds and does not get hunted hard so hopefully it wont be a problem,

J-


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Taking my 10yo son Monday /Tuesday to Lake County. Going out more or less blind this year due to neglecting scouting time - they seem to be in the same places , more or less , each season on Fed lands...we'll see? If no luck up there , I'll be out around home the rest of the season. Really want the kiddo to be able to squeeze his first time out.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I'll be out there.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll be hunting in Allegan County, I'm going to try and roost some birds Saturday and Sunday evenings to get ready for Monday's hunt. I have 5 places to hunt, but I'll start the morning out at my the farm that I've taken the most longbeards the past 3 years. However I have a new place that is really tugging at me to hunt. 

It's been tough waiting and listening to all of the success out there. Good luck to everyone. Hunt hard and hunt safe.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll be heading out on Moday afternoon. Unfortunately, I've got to work Sunday night, so after a few hours of sleep I should be up there in the afternoon. But then the next couple of days, it's all hunting. I'm hunting the 80 acres my family owns in Osceola county, plus I've got permision to hunt about another 90 acres on either side of our property. I've been itchin' to go for weeks!!

Good luck to all, and stay safe!


----------



## All_Buizness (Mar 19, 2006)

I will be out first thing Monday morning. I plan on being up all nite since I don't get outa work til 3:00 am. Catch some breakfast and hit the wood early, maybe get a nap in before the gobblin starts. Can't wait. Seen some really nice birds out scouting and on my Leafriver game camera. I have a very active dust bowl that my camera been getting pics of a nice tom. Well good luck to all. Talk to ya Monday.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

But will most likely have to wait for the weekend. Good luck to you 234ers.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Brother and I will be out bright and early Monday morning. The plan is to see if I can call one in for him, it will be his first and then work on one for myself.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

my mathews will be in hand monday morning


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the weapon steelhead. I am taking my mathews outback with gobbler gulittens on them. Took me a while to figure them out sighting in but they are dead on now


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

i also have an outback but i'll be using my spitfires and hopefully breaking a wing


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

good luck steelhead make sure you post a picture


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am going out monday afternoon. Got alot of gear to drag with me. Double bull Matrix, bow, Dekes, tripod and camera. Might just have to take my son to help haul it all!!


----------

